# Northeast Indoor Carpet Racing



## Northeast Racer (Jul 14, 2005)

I thought I would start a thread to talk about the New England Triple Threat Point Series I am putting together for this Fall/Winter. Lots of competition and fun. Tons of sponsors have alreay signed up.

3 tracks, 3 races, no drops!

Support your local track!


----------



## Northeast Racer (Jul 14, 2005)

*Website*

The website for the NEICRA is www dot neicra dot com.


----------



## Northeast Racer (Jul 14, 2005)

*Incentive Program*

We are pleased to announce a incentive program to get people to sign up early for all 3 race events.

Pre-register for all three events and recieve $5.00 bucks off your entrance fee at each track. That is a savings of $15 bucks.....

Not only will recieve a discounted entrance fee but you will also get a FREE T-shirt from Supersport Screenprinting and other great deals on products from our sponsors.

Check out www.neicra.com/incentives.html

SUPPORT YOUR LOCAL TRACK!


----------



## Northeast Racer (Jul 14, 2005)

**INCENTIVE PROGRAM**

I have been working with the track owners from the three "host" tracks and we have come up with a great incentive program as a way to encourage people to pre-register for all three events.

If you sign up for all three Triple Threat events before October 1, 2005 the tracks will take $5 bucks off the entrance fee!! Thats a savings of $15 dollars!

But wait there is more.....

The first 100 people who sign up before October 1 will receive a high quality Northeast Indoor Carpet Racing Association t-shirt from Supersport Screenprinting. I spoke with Mark yesterday and he has agreed to give the first 100 racers who sign up early a free shirt!

But wait there is more...

Other Triple Threat sponsors have also agreed to give everyone who signs up in advance great deals on their products as well.

Look what *Hyperform* is giving:

*Free shipping on orders over $50 
*Free Battery Bars w/ Pack purchase. 
*Free spare set of brushes and springs with motor purchase. 
*15% off Hyperform 12 conversion kit 
*15% off FK05 Hyperform carpet conversion. 

Here is what *Source Racing Products* is giving the racers:

*Free shipping on any order from a fully paid entrant on any order $50 or more.
*Buy (2) 1.175+ 6 cell packs and get the third FREE.

Check this deal out from *Team Scream*:

*Recieve $5.00 off every motor
*$10.00 off every battery

*Darkside Motorsports*, new to the onroad scene will raffle off an TOP SECRET, UNDISCLOSED product at the end of the series to everyone who races in the 12th scale stock class

Rememer to recieve these great deals you need to REGISTER for all 3 races before October 1, 2005. When you sign up I will send you a "Membership Card" that will let you take advantage of these great deals.

I thought I would also include a current list of sponsors of the events:

Team Losi
Team Associated
Darkside Motorsports
Hyperform Racing
Source Racing Products
RC4Less
Precision Racing Systems
Pro-Line/Protoform
Hobby Etc.
Hot Racing
RC Madness
RCE Powercells
Nimble Motorsports
GQ Product
SMC Batteries

All of these sponsors have either sent me stuff to giveaway at the races or is sending the product before the races.

If anyone wants a copy of the race flyer, shoot me an email.....


----------

